# FSD price change again



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla has changed the FSD pricing in the configurator. No more "penalty" for purchasing after delivery (until they change it again or prices go up)


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

It says "Full Self-Driving Capability is available for purchase post-delivery" what it doesn't say is if it is still $6,000 post delivery

Going off the pricing flip flopping I'd not be surprised that it's still more expensive than at time of purchase, they are just choosing not to disclose that up front anymore


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

More likely, they don’t want to lock anything in. By keeping it vague, they can charge the same price, more, less, whatever seems appropriate at the time and nobody has any room to complain.


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I can confirm that is $6000 right now post delivery. On my account I can purchase it for $6000


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

350VDC said:


> I can confirm that is $6000 right now post delivery


Thanks for the validation!

Do you have any form of AP or EAP currently?


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I have EAP yes. I had an issue on my account where even though I had EAP they wanted me to purchase AP for $4000 and then only could I buy FSD for $7000, but I finally got that cleared...but missed out on the FSD special pricing.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

350VDC said:


> but missed out on the FSD special pricing.


I guess I feel a lot better now paying 5k for EAP at delivery and 2k more for FSD during the sale than 6k more on top of EAP!! Wow!


----------

